# HMS ***berland - Veteran Day - Plymouth



## jacksonk (Feb 21, 2008)

I just had a fantastic day aboard HMS ***berland. I was invited to attend a Veteran Day on 29.06.08 in memory of my father Ronald F. May who is now buried in Malta. He was killed in a road accident in 1953. My father served on HMS ***berland in 1953 and possibly before that date. The curtsey and kindness of all the officers and crew today was astounding and I will remember this day for ever. I felt very proud standing along side veterans who had served on HMS ***berland. I will post some photos of the ship as she is now when I receive them via The ***berland Assoc. Kathy


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad you had a good day - we look forward to your future posts
Steve


----------

